
Android Jetpack Compose Is Welcome, but What About the Churn? - iNGEnATe
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/193-android/13985-android-jetpack-compose-is-welcome-but-what-about-the-churn.html
======
PaulHoule
Isn't android really a case of

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village)

?

It lets Apple keep making all the profit in smartphones without facing
antitrust concerns for dominating the upper-middle to high priced smart phone
market. It also gives Apple a motivation to let Google have it's way with
advertising as there is a quid pro quid -- if Android goes down than Apple
would be torn apart by regulators in Europe and China at the very least.

Thus nobody was really supposed to use Android or write apps for it.

